# DIY Acoustic Panels



## PhenomeNhan

_Posts 1-13 moved here from "New LS Bases" thread. -droht_



arthurs said:


> He is not, Nhan is in Frisco Mark....maybe we can run out there weekend after next, I am in Chicago next weekend....one night after work would be possible also...wait a minute, maybe you guys should do this without me, that's more like me, avoiding work! :applause:


Haha! You guys are more than welcome to drop by whenever. Maybe while we work on the LS6s, we can put Art to work with mounting my DIY acoustic panels I'm working on :yes:


----------



## arthurs

Are you wood framing them Nhan?


----------



## PhenomeNhan

arthurs said:


> Are you wood framing them Nhan?


I figured I'd keep them simple and cheap for the first go-around. I'm wrapping the entire panel with some nice fabric I found at JoAnn's. Looking for some insulation like Owens Corning 705 right now. Do you know of a local carrier? I can always order it off the internet, but would like to use someone local if possible.

Here's the trace of one of the LS6s. The panels-in-the-making are in the background.


----------



## arthurs

I'll check with our guys at work tomorrow on the Owens Corning 705, although if Mark reads this tonight he may know...

The panels in my room we just used big velcro patches on all four corners and glued them to the wall and the panel, worked pretty easy....mine have no wood in them though, spray enameled the edges to make them more rigid instead of wood framing....


----------



## PhenomeNhan

arthurs said:


> I'll check with our guys at work tomorrow on the Owens Corning 705, although if Mark reads this tonight he may know...
> 
> The panels in my room we just used big velcro patches on all four corners and glued them to the wall and the panel, worked pretty easy....mine have no wood in them though, spray enameled the edges to make them more rigid instead of wood framing....


Cool....thanks much. I'm making these bigger than normal (2'x5'x4"). I guess the owens corning fiberglass will be 2" thick. Gives me some room to work some rope lights into the back of the frames


----------



## Rube Crowley

Try these guys for your 705

SPI SPECIALTY PRODUCTS
11232 Leo Ln. 
Dallas, 75229 
(972) 620-1009

They're in the Royal Ln./Denton Dr area.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Thank you very much! I'll give them a call tomorrow.




Rube Crowley said:


> Try these guys for your 705
> 
> SPI SPECIALTY PRODUCTS
> 11232 Leo Ln.
> Dallas, 75229
> (972) 620-1009
> 
> They're in the Royal Ln./Denton Dr area.


----------



## mlbrand

PhenomeNhan said:


> I figured I'd keep them simple and cheap for the first go-around. I'm wrapping the entire panel with some nice fabric I found at JoAnn's. Looking for some insulation like Owens Corning 705 right now. Do you know of a local carrier? I can always order it off the internet, but would like to use someone local if possible.


If you can't find any acoustical material for your panels locally, here's a real good internet source. http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Fiberglass-and-Mineral-Wool-Batts-and-Boards--106.html

I bought the Roxul AFB mineral wool for my DIY corner bass traps, as it is 1/3 the price of OC 705, with very similar performance. Great bang for the buck. They also have Roxul Rockboard if you need more rigid stuff. ATS also has very affordable ready made acoustical panels, with free shipping with a purchase over $300. I bought some of those too last fall and have been pleased.


----------



## Matt34

NVM---didn't read all the way through and MLbrand posted my source as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

mlbrand said:


> If you can't find any acoustical material for your panels locally, here's a real good internet source. http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Fiberglass-and-Mineral-Wool-Batts-and-Boards--106.html
> 
> I bought the Roxul AFB mineral wool for my DIY corner bass traps, as it is 1/3 the price of OC 705, with very similar performance. Great bang for the buck. They also have Roxul Rockboard if you need more rigid stuff. ATS also has very affordable ready made acoustical panels, with free shipping with a purchase over $300. I bought some of those too last fall and have been pleased.


Thanks. I'll keep that site in mind re: the Roxul product.


----------



## laserman

Nhan,

See if you can find an commercial building material supplier like this one near me.

[url=http://www.atlaswholesale.com/]LINK[/URL]


I just picked up six 2" thick 2'x4' Johns Manville equivalent to the OC 703 panels for a total of $69 for a friend to make some panels this week. I don't think you will need the OC 705, which is more expensive. Good luck and I hope you can keep the sale local.

Lou


----------



## LoudandClear

Nhan,

There is a place in Plano where I bought my Insul-Shield Product Link sound insulation but only available in 4X100 rolls. The good news is I have a good bit left over so I'll give you a good deal on some of it. 

I can also help you with taking off your LS feet if you still need help with that.

I was going to see if I could come over some night this week to try my new grills on your Mini Strata anyway. I can bring the insulation along.

Let me know. 

Mike


----------



## mfeust

laserman said:


> Nhan,
> 
> See if you can find an commercial building material supplier like this one near me.
> 
> [url=http://www.atlaswholesale.com/]LINK[/URL]
> 
> 
> I just picked up six 2" thick 2'x4' Johns Manville equivalent to the OC 703 panels for a total of $69 for a friend to make some panels this week. I don't think you will need the OC 705, which is more expensive. Good luck and I hope you can keep the sale local.
> 
> Lou


Lou I am looking forward to building these panels and hearing how they change the acoustics of my room. Then we can share in this thread our results.


----------



## Ray3

A new venue for the projects.


----------



## laserman

Thank you Ray for creating this new thread.

Here are some good links to visit and bookmark:

http://www.audiocircle.com/circles/index.php?topic=17771.0

http://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/pages/Coefficient%20Chart.htm

http://bobgolds.com/AbsorptionCoefficients.htm

http://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/audio/pages/Diffusion.htm

When you choose a fabric, please make sure you do the "breathe test" or as Nhan likes to refer to it as, the "blow test." You should be able to breathe normally through the fabric. Your reference would be speaker grill material.

Peace and later,
Lou

PS Nhan, I will take pictures of what Mark and I do this week.


----------



## DavidJames

laserman said:


> When you choose a fabric, please make sure you do the "breathe test" or as Nhan likes to refer to it as, the "blow test." You should be able to breathe normally through the fabric. Your reference would be speaker grill material.
> 
> Peace and later,
> Lou


Thanks Lou. My wife and I were in the fabric store this past weekend and well, I can't speak for her, but I felt just a little weird blowing through fabric.  I wish there was another way of determining proper acoustic properties of fabric.

Here is a link to the absorbent material I used for my bass traps and panels

and some pictures, waiting for fabric and then proper hanging.


----------



## laserman

Hi David,

Yeah, the breathe test is fun to do as folks watch. We go to Jo-Ann's and a couple of years ago one of the sales associates came over to ask what we were doing. When we told her she, was very inquisitive about the panel project. A few visits later she approached us and thanked us for passing on the info because she was able to help a few other customers who were looking for fabic to make acoustic panels. She ended up giving us an extra "good will" % off of our purchase that day. :woo:

What thickness of the Boned Logic did you use? We don't have any distributors near us. I did call them to get the price of the 24.25" x 94" X 3.5" rolls and it is very expesive - $139/roll. That's just enough to make two 2' x 4' panels. Wow, that's seems to go beyond the frugal nature of DIYer panels in my book. :biglaugh:

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

Lou


----------



## DavidJames

laserman said:


> What thickness of the Boned Logic did you use? We don't have any distributors near us. I did call them to get the price of the 24.25" x 94" X 3.5" rolls and it is very expesive - $139/roll. That's just enough to make two 2' x 4' panels. Wow, that's seems to go beyond the frugal nature of DIYer panels in my book. :biglaugh:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> Lou


hmmm, I got the 3.5" thick, 24" x 94" long "batts". They came in *a bundle of 8*. I paid around $80-$90 for the bundle. Are you sure about that price? Check again, I'm guessing you were quoted a bundle of 8 batts.

For about $180, I got 3 2'x4' & 4 2'x2' 3.5" panels plus 2 stacks of 31" (across the front) wedges which go almost 9' high for the front corners and 1 stack of 31" wedges just over 3' for a rear corner. Plus I have 2 full batts left over.

Way cheaper then going rates of the OC or JM fiberboard stuff for the same coverage.


----------



## laserman

Hi David,

I called them back and asked if the price they gave me was correct. They said they had indeed misquoted me. The price of a sq.ft is $1.10 and each roll is approxiamately 16 sq. ft. and they do come in a bundle of 8, therefore the price of $139. Okay, that seems more reasonable but still seems to be considerably more than you paid. You got it at the right time and facility.

Just for grins and giggles, I called some of the stores back east, near my home town, and all of them said they don't stock it and it would have to be special ordered in a full bundle (8 rolls). I thought if they had it, I could ask a relative to go pick up a couple of rolls to experiment with. I guess I am S.O.L. :hissyfit:

Fiberglass has gone up over 25% since I started making these a couple of years ago. I just paid $1.34 a sq. ft. for two inch thick panels. The cotton you used is definitely easier to work with since you didn't have to worry about the fibers. DIY is still the frugal way to go if someone is handy. If not, places like GIK are a good economical alternative.

Thanks for the info and clarification.

Lou


----------



## mlbrand

Here's some pretty affordable material. http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Fabric--107.html I bought the Forest Green burlap and it looks pretty in my "North Woods" themed HT/Audio room, and it costs $0.75/sq. ft before shipping.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

I feel like a **** fool right now. I'm at joAnn'e blowing on fabric. There's not too many options besides burlap and see-thru fabric that can pass the blow test. I want something beter looking than burlap and is in a reddish burgundy color.


----------



## imported_obie_fl

Bite the bullet and just go to Guilford of Maine Nhan. No public blowing required.:eyebrows:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

obie_fl said:


> Bite the bullet and just go to Guilford of Maine Nhan. No public blowing required.:eyebrows:


:boom:
thanks Tom! It was suggested to me before. I'm still trying to recover from the embarrassment


----------



## PhenomeNhan

obie_fl said:


> Bite the bullet and just go to Guilford of Maine Nhan. No public blowing required.:eyebrows:


Not sure how to select icon using my iPhone.


----------



## arthurs

chanille Nhan, it's what we ended up with on my tube traps...it will pass your er "blow test" ..... :wtf:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

arthurs said:


> chanille Nhan, it's what we ended up with on my tube traps...it will pass your er "blow test" ..... :wtf:


Hey, I was advised to do so (blow test).

But isn't your tubes wrapped in some kind of plasticky material below the chenille? I'll have to look into getting some... I'l stop by JoAnn's again and ask


----------



## cburbs

PhenomeNhan said:


> I feel like a **** fool right now. I'm at joAnn'e blowing on fabric. There's not too many options besides burlap and see-thru fabric that can pass the blow test. I want something beter looking than burlap and is in a reddish burgundy color.


Funny stuff - now get to work.


----------



## LoudandClear

Dazian fabric makes a nice looking acoustic cloth called Expo and it's one third the cost of GOM. I did my theater in Black and Deep Burgundy and I'm happy with it. Another thing that is important is that it's fire retardent and fire rated. 

Nhan, I'll bring over some of my Dazian Expo leftovers on Saturday when I come by. 


Mike

Website for Dazian but I see that Expo is being discontinued: 
http://www.dazian.com/cgi-bin/page.pl?action=show_style&style_id=417&group_id=

they probably have a replacement if you call them.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

LoudandClear said:


> Dazian fabric makes a nice looking acoustic cloth called Expo and it's one third the cost of GOM. I did my theater in Black and Deep Burgundy and I'm happy with it. Another thing that is important is that it's fire retardent and fire rated.
> 
> Nhan, I'll bring over some of my Dazian Expo leftovers on Saturday when I come by.
> 
> 
> Mike
> 
> Website for Dazian but I see that Expo is being discontinued:
> http://www.dazian.com/cgi-bin/page.pl?action=show_style&style_id=417&group_id=
> 
> they probably have a replacement if you call them.


Thanks, Mike. I look forward to it.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

cburbs said:


> Funny stuff - now get to work.


You know, part of this is your fault, Chad!


----------



## arthurs

PhenomeNhan said:


> Hey, I was advised to do so (blow test).
> 
> But isn't your tubes wrapped in some kind of plasticky material below the chenille? I'll have to look into getting some... I'l stop by JoAnn's again and ask


There is aluminum paper on half the tube so I can choose reflective or not, and then a layer of normal window screen underneath the chenille...


----------



## laserman

*Part One*

Nhan,

I have returned from my fun great DIY adventures with Mfeust (Mark). The visit with Mark and Cindy was very enjoyable. We made the panels, dialed in his 2ch system, audition the Neo 2x's in his home, listend to some great music, eat some fantastic meals, drank some awesome wines and had thoroughly chilled out time. My wife and I always appreciate the five star hospitality bestowed on us whenever we are at Casa da Feustal.

I tried something new this time. Instead of wrapping and gluing the batting entirely around the panel, we just glued it to the front and back surfaces. The excess material was tucked easily and neatly between the inside frame and panel using a 8" plaster tape blade. It went pretty quickly. So Nhan, even if you have your fames built you can still use the batting material. The total cost of making the six panels - ridgid fiberglass, batting, wood - came in just under $130. My labor cost - priceless, if I say so myself. :trumpet: :biglaugh:

The final sleeves have yet to be determined but I am sure it will be fantastic.

Here are some promised pictures of the build out. In the next post, I will show you pictures of what Mark and his wife are planning for at least one and possibly two additional panels.














































More to come,
Lou


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Looks like you had a great time, Lou! Thanks for the advice and pics.

I have a horizontal support member in each panel. I will probably remove it, since it's pretty sturdy after I reinforced the corners with steel brackets. It'll make working with the insulation and batting much easier. Thanks for the suggestion on just gluing it to the back and front of the insulation.

Also, I thought about your idea of suspending it from the wall. I bought an aluminum pipe (instead of the suggested water pipes) to work with. What did you use to attach those to the frame and wall? I bought some 6-inch wood screws and then enclosing those screws with the aluminum cylinder for visual purpose (copper pipes would work, too, and are inexpensive, but they are more prone to oxidation). Maybe if you can share your method, I won't have to reinvent the wheel


----------



## laserman

*Part Two*

Now on to the next part of the journey - final fabric sleeves.

Mark is married to a wonder and creative artist. Go here to see what I am talking about [url=http://feustelfinearts.com/murals.html/]LINK[/URL]

They are thinking about using Japanese Shibori hand dyed fabric to cover 1-3 of the panels. Here are some examples of what can be done. The first one is one by an artist friend of Mark and Cindy -














































As you can see, the possibilities are endless. This dying process can be performed on silk, cotton and some wools. Mark will submit pictures of the finished product when they are completed.

I hope the information supplied is in some way helpful to all you DIYer and remember to have fun while you are doing the project. :thumbsup:

Lou


----------



## laserman

PhenomeNhan said:


> Looks like you had a great time, Lou! Thanks for the advice and pics.
> 
> I have a horizontal support member in each panel. I will probably remove it, since it's pretty sturdy after I reinforced the corners with steel brackets. It'll make working with the insulation and batting much easier. Thanks for the suggestion on just gluing it to the back and front of the insulation.
> 
> Also, I thought about your idea of suspending it from the wall. I bought an aluminum pipe (instead of the suggested water pipes) to work with. What did you use to attach those to the frame and wall? I bought some 6-inch wood screws and then enclosing those screws with the aluminum cylinder for visual purpose (copper pipes would work, too, and are inexpensive, but they are more prone to oxidation). Maybe if you can share your method, I won't have to reinvent the wheel


Nhan,

You are welcome. Yes, it was a great time.

First, sorry for any confussion on my part. The idea of making the framed panel using 2" fiberglass look like it is floating off the wall (thereby providing necessary air space behind the panel) was achieved by the charcoal colored open celled rigid foam tube insulation used around water pipes. It comes in various ID sizes and has a slit running down the entir length of the tubes. I used 3/4" ID in one application and 1" in another.

The foam tubes don't look like they will support much force but since the hanging process force is trying to compress them length wise, they are vey strong. Cut about a 4" pieces off and use double sided foam tape to tape one near each corner in back of the panel. Depending on where the panels are hung and WAF and if they can be seen, you can paint them the same color as your walls or whatever.

Peace and later,
Lou


----------



## mfeust

The panels turned out great. Thanks Lou for all your help. Three of the panels will be finished in material that matches the wall color and will be hung on the wall. The other three panels will be free standing and moved around the room into different locations where needed and will be covered in some decorative material like Lou pictured above. I will be adding pictures of the finished panels as they get covered in material.

It was our pleasure having Lou and Gina for a few days building, listening, eating and drinking, not always in that order.

PS Lou Misty says woof woof.


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Almost done...Just need to find the right fabric to cover these babies up! I bought some Johns Manville 1" insulation from LoudAndClear. The frame was thick enough for only 3 layers of this stuff only (and 2 layers of the white batting used to cover the insulation). I just placed them behind the LS6s to test out in the mean time. Definitely cleaned up some of the mids. I'll still have to try out a different amp to try and tame the high frequencies at louder volumes.

So far so good. Thanks to everyone for their help in this matter.


----------



## cburbs

Looking good Nhan!


----------



## PhenomeNhan

cburbs said:


> Looking good Nhan!


Thanks, Chad. I mocked hung them (still no fabric wrapping yet) using some pretty cool flushed picture frame tools I found at Lowes. They look really good against the wall. I gave up the idea of trying to space them out from the wall, as there is really not enough space for the speakers in the first place. I'll take some pics this coming Sunday when I get the custom bases installed on my LS6s.


----------



## cburbs

Sweet - can't wait!


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Almost done. I might have to cut the middle section of the bottom (back) insulation slat so it can fit above and below the middle support beam. The whole thing kinda bulges out in the middle 

Here's a picture of them hanging on the wall...


----------



## PhenomeNhan

They're finally done!!!!


----------



## mike_p

The panels are nice, but if you want people to notice them you need to cut the bases out of the picture.


----------



## laserman

Nhan,

Nice panels. It appears you have a nice size room for the LS's to present what that are capable of.

Lou


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Michael Perry said:


> The panels are nice, but if you want people to notice them you need to cut the bases out of the picture.


Thanks, Michael. I am hoping that the panels would blend into the set up, while the bases will be more of a standout  I was banking on the thread title to direct the viewers eyes toward the intended target, but I can't help it if they get distracted by the bases


----------



## PhenomeNhan

laserman said:


> Nhan,
> 
> Nice panels. It appears you have a nice size room for the LS's to present what that are capable of.
> 
> Lou


Thanks for the compliments and advise through all this, Lou. I do wish I can give the speakers more distance from the front wall, however. But they do sound very nice in that room. We all know that the tweaking will continue for an infinite amount of time


----------



## keenween

Great looking setup! Nice work on the panels...looks professional. :thumbsup:


----------



## mannoiaj

Looks good Phenom. How big are those? Went to JoAnne fabrics today and blew on some material.... felt like a **** fool. Their selection wasn't what I was looking for. I'll probably buy some fabric online from ATSacoustic.com or somewhere else. Anyhow, I plan on 2 or 4 bass traps and probably 4 panels. Is the only difference when I make a bass trap instead of a panel the 4" width as opposed to 2" ???


----------



## cburbs

PhenomeNhan said:


> They're finally done!!!!


Those look great bud! :jiggy:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

keenween said:


> Great looking setup! Nice work on the panels...looks professional. :thumbsup:


Thanks, keenween!!



Jethro said:


> Looks good Phenom. How big are those? Went to JoAnne fabrics today and blew on some material.... felt like a **** fool. Their selection wasn't what I was looking for. I'll probably buy some fabric online from ATSacoustic.com or somewhere else. Anyhow, I plan on 2 or 4 bass traps and probably 4 panels. Is the only difference when I make a bass trap instead of a panel the 4" width as opposed to 2" ???


Thanks, Jethro. Those are 2' x 5' x 3.5" panels.

I'm not sure I'll be tackling the bass trap project, as I don't want my living room to be too cluttered by audio stuff. I was planning on doing some circular columns like Art has in his CLS9 room. However, others have used triangular columns to blend in better with room corners.

From what I remembered, bass traps will use different material to reflect the highs and absorb the lows. Someone, please correct me if this is stated incorrectly.



cburbs said:


> Those look great bud! :jiggy:


Thanks much, Chad. Looks like you had fun on the vacation. Thanks again for helping with this project.


----------



## Mep

That's an excellent set up.


----------



## soundofrockets

i am planning on getting the fibreglass rigid board from ats.......any recommendation/tutorials on how to attach the fabric to the board and how to mount them on the wall ??


----------



## bunnyma357

soundofrockets said:


> i am planning on getting the fibreglass rigid board from ats.......any recommendation/tutorials on how to attach the fabric to the board and how to mount them on the wall ??


I would go with this method that is similar to GIK panels where you create a cavity with a wood frame that helps with bass trapping and allows for easily hanging panels like a picture frame.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyYUpkpL0gw

You could also try Ready Bags which is fabric already sewn to hold 2 x 4 acoustic panels. They have mounts that will give a gap, but they seem kind of expensive and cumbersome.

http://www.readyacoustics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=26_11_2

http://www.readyacoustics.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=26_13_18&products_id=10

I'll assume you've seen the ATS mounting kits as well, but just in case.

http://www.atsacoustics.com/cat--Accessories--103.html


Jim C


----------



## soundofrockets

thanks for the links Jim.........is it possible to attach plywood to fibreglass/wool ?? and how about if i want two panels of 2 inch each for each panel ??

this is interesting.........


----------



## Tigerkn

Very well done Uncle Nhan!!!


----------



## mannoiaj

Bought a bunch of raw materials for some DIY sound panels and bass traps.

Got two 6 packs of these...
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Roxul-Rockboard-60-Case-of-6--RB60.html

and a 6 pack of these...
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--ATS-Acoustics-Rigid-Fiberglass-Board--AB2.html

some of this stuff in sandshape circles to cover them...
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Designer-Fabric-56-Inch-Wide--DFabric.html

and some of this stuff in black for the bass traps...
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Burlap-Fabric-56-Inch-Wide--1009.html

got some of these to hook em' to the walls...
http://www.atsacoustics.com/item--Rotofast-Insulation-Board-Anchors--rotofast.html

Not doing frames. Going to use the spray adhesive to mount the fabric to the boards for the walls... and mount them like that with the hardware. I think frames would be a waste of time for me and would add too much complexity :crazy: My plan is to use the owens corning 703 look alike stuff and make 6 easy does it panels. 

With the remaining 12 panels I'm going to make some easy does it bass traps gik tri-trap style. I'm going for something like this in the black.
http://www.gikacoustics.com/gik_tri_trap.html
4' X 8' panels... cut em' in half for 4 ' 4's. Cut them on an angle and I have triangles. So each panel will be 4 triangles. 2" thick each... 8" per board, 6 boards. I'll get 2 four foot tall tri-traps with 12 panels. Use the spray **** from 3M to hold them together. Thats the plan. Easy as I can fathom. My mother is actually going to help me with the aesthetics of all this, and she is pretty detail oriented. I'll post some pictures for sure when I'm done. Should be done wednesday night. I'm excited. 

Jethro


----------



## rumonkey2

Jethro said:


> I'll post some pictures for sure when I'm done. Should be done wednesday night. I'm excited.
> 
> Jethro


Will be looking towards this Jethro...
Plan on using some ATS stuff in my new place (SOON!) as I experimented w/ DIY last year.


----------



## mannoiaj

Got the panels and mounting hardware in today... but they didn't ship the fabric. I cut up some rockwool into triangles and stacked em in the corners... just can't finish the job w/o the fabric. I'm going to have to delay this til maybe next week.


----------



## mannoiaj

Got some of the fabric in... ATS giving me the jerk around with shipping this stuff. Everything was "in stock" when I ordered... I got the panels monday, the mounting hardware tuesday, half the fabric wednesday.
Still waiting on the black fabric for the tri-traps, you'd figure out of everything I ordered, they'd at least have the black fabric in stock.


----------



## mannoiaj

Finished 6 panels and 1 bass trap. They look pretty good. The panels do anyhow. The bass traps are big ol' son of a bitches. I haven't mounted the panels yet, but I'm thinking of doing 2 on the ceiling and 4 on the walls. The wife isn't too happy about putting them on the ceiling... but I let her get new landscaping today ;; So its my world. 

Listening to this room now that its treated acoustically is a totally different experience. Everything seems more controlled and detailed. The highs do seem a bit more dull, and the lows more controlled... But I can tell that now better equipment will really make a difference. Unfortunately I think treating the room is going to cost me a fortune... cause I'm probably buying an amp really soon... then speakers again etc ;;

ATS sandshape circles fabric is pretty sweet. Better than anything I put my mouth on and blew at jo-ann fabrics. I felt like a ******* idiot in there.... What do I need to run REW? Do I need a microphone? What kind of Mic do you recommend? Not wanting to spend alot here.


----------



## Jason Brent

Jethro said:


> ...What kind of Mic do you recommend?











:angel::angel:


----------



## PhenomeNhan

Jason said:


> :angel::angel:


What the hell is that? 

Where are the pictures, Jethro? Quit messing around!!! :fryingpan:


----------



## Jason Brent

PhenomeNhan said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> Where are the pictures, Jethro? Quit messing around!!! :fryingpan:


Well...he asked what mic to use....

Yeah Jethro....bring on the pics!:woo:


----------



## mannoiaj

PhenomeNhan said:


> What the hell is that?
> 
> Where are the pictures, Jethro? Quit messing around!!! :fryingpan:


Is that Snoop Dogg's mic? 

I quit messing around now... I'm at work now when I get home I'll take some pics.


----------



## dvenardos

Jethro said:


> Listening to this room now that its treated acoustically is a totally different experience. Everything seems more controlled and detailed. The highs do seem a bit more dull, and the lows more controlled... But I can tell that now better equipment will really make a difference. Unfortunately I think treating the room is going to cost me a fortune... cause I'm probably buying an amp really soon... then speakers again etc ;;


I figured you would probably end up with the emotiva, but in light of this statement I would mention that amps definitely do not all sound the same.


Jethro said:


> What do I need to run REW? Do I need a microphone? What kind of Mic do you recommend? Not wanting to spend alot here.


This will answer your question on REW:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...sound-cards/16141-newbie-mike-versus-spl.html


----------



## mannoiaj

Finished the panels and 1 of the 2 bass traps. 
Heres the pics... Is something wrong with my camera or do I just suck at taking pictures? I want to just be able to click a button on what I want and have a good picture come out... is there a camera that does that well? Basically I don't want to learn how to use 900 functions on a camera... I just want it to take a good picture and do the thinking for me. 

Jacked my own **** thread... heres some ****** pics ;;
My wife and daughter got into a couple .... 




































































































It really sounds nice down there right now. I've hit a sweet spot I think in value and bang for my bucks....


----------



## Jason Brent

Those look nice. And those few panels made a huge difference? Cool.

As far as the camera goes, I'm no expert but the pics remind me of my older camera when it was on a high ISO setting. What camera do you have?


----------



## mannoiaj

(6) 4' X 2' two inch thick panels with 2 being on the ceiling. (2 four foot tall bass traps that are solid triangles of rockwool. Build by cutting a 4' x 2' rectangle into squares and then into triangles and gluing them together til' its 4 foot tall. Each bass trap is (6) 4' X 2' panels. It deadens the room quite a bit.


----------



## Jason Brent

Jethro said:


> (6) 4' X 2' two inch thick panels with 2 being on the ceiling. (2 four foot tall bass traps that are solid triangles of rockwool. Build by cutting a 4' x 2' rectangle into squares and then into triangles and gluing them together til' its 4 foot tall. Each bass trap is (6) 4' X 2' panels. It deadens the room quite a bit.


Didn't realize you had 6 traps AND 6 panels. That is quite a bit of treatment. 

Cool stuff.....

....one of these days...:scratchchin:


----------



## mannoiaj

Have 12 of these also under the screen behind the front sound stage... can't really even notice them with my camera work :scratchchin:
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_135&products_id=833

They're 2 square feet each, and took a bit off the top end... tamed it a bit.


----------



## dvenardos

You should know better than to put your wife in pictures around here. :crazy: :fryingpan:


----------



## Jason Brent

lol....


----------



## mannoiaj

dvenardos said:


> You should know better than to put your wife in pictures around here. :crazy: :fryingpan:


yah... but it pissed her off that I did so it was worth it oke:


----------



## mannoiaj

Just an update and something that I've learned throughout the process of treating my HT room. 

Treating the room makes a very audible and positive difference in the sound of my room as a whole. After room treatment, the next most important thing is SUBWOOFER PLACEMENT. This is absolutely huge... I have my subs both up front and the HT sounded good, then I crawled around on the floor and realized that the bass was much better a few feet behind my couch where my main listening position was. I moved my couch a few feet back and WHALLA, amazing low frequency response.


----------



## dvenardos

You are supposed to put your subwoofer in your listening position and then go crawl around the room to find the best place to put the sub, but sounds like you are golden with the Jethro method.


----------



## Tigerkn

Very nice Nhan!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


PhenomeNhan said:


> They're finally done!!!!


----------



## mannoiaj

dvenardos said:


> You are supposed to put your subwoofer in your listening position and then go crawl around the room to find the best place to put the sub, but sounds like you are golden with the Jethro method.


LOL... those subs are heavy dude. I just put them where I wanted them and moved the couch LOL :assshake:


----------



## tesseract

This thread needs a bump.

I just ordered 15 panels of this. http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?cPath=2_135&products_id=833 10 panels have arrived, and today I found time to experiment. 

I treated the wall behind each speaker, then the wall directly behind my listening position. The remaining 5 will be randomly placed on the ceiling. 

Great improvement, especially for the money. Eventually, homemade bass traps and corner tunes will be added.


----------



## InfernoSTi

Wow...a whole new world of tweaks to figure out! Note to self: read posts over weekend. Have fun trying out your new panels!


----------



## mannoiaj

I got my traps cheap and people come over and think they are only there for looks. Little do they know they are part of the reason I'm a happier man...


----------



## dvenardos

"thumbsup:


----------

